# Kamikaze - Infinity Wax



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone here used Kamikaze - Infinity Wax? be interested to hear your thoughts

CYC sell it at £99.95

Saw this you tube clip of water beading but a few other clips didn't quite show the shame?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Used it yesterday. You get a tiny amount of wax, but it goes a long way. We literally wiped the spatula off on the applicator and did part of a bonnet and a full wing. A point I think will effect a lot of home users is you have to leave the wax on for 1 and 1 half hours before removal


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Thoughts on looks, sheeting and beading?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Matt,
Is 1-1.5 hours a tip? I believe the Esoteric website says 30 mins...
Do you feel the extra time helped it bond or was it just not ready to be removed?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The curing time will kill the sale of this product regardless of how good it claims to be in my humble opinion.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> Matt,
> Is 1-1.5 hours a tip? I believe the Esoteric website says 30 mins...
> Do you feel the extra time helped it bond or was it just not ready to be removed?


no thats what is quoted here. after about 1hr 10 mins, it did begin to flash a bit, but before that it didn't change appearance at all


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks, I just checked and it does say 90!- I could swear that must have changed over the past month or two, but good to know.

What do you think about their durability comment about "upwards to a year"


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> Thanks, I just checked and it does say 90!- I could swear that must have changed over the past month or two, but good to know.
> 
> What do you think about their durability comment about "upwards to a year"


I would normally say ask me in 4 months lol, but who knows! It is very different to other "waxes" so lets give it its fair chance and monitor it on a normal weekly wash routine


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I plan on giving it a go and topping it with Overcoat
(Took advantage of their New Year sale  )


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> I plan on giving it a go and topping it with Overcoat
> (Took advantage of their New Year sale  )


I was contemplating getting the one that fills, artificial clear coat i think? And topping with the wax. Try it on something proper horrid and see what it can do.
CYC is a stones throw away so i tend to wander in there when bored


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, I saw a video on here for the clear coat that was pretty amazing, but not sure where it would fit in the "line up" so to speak.
Is it just a filler/coating that replaces fine polishing and acts as a base for a real coating?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

In 90 minutes my car would be covered in dust so it would be damaging to the paint to remove a wax


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ultra Detail said:


> The curing time will kill the sale of this product regardless of how good it claims to be in my humble opinion.


AGREE. Not my piece of cake...


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Goodylax said:


> Yea, I saw a video on here for the clear coat that was pretty amazing, but not sure where it would fit in the "line up" so to speak.
> Is it just a filler/coating that replaces fine polishing and acts as a base for a real coating?


Yeah, it looks really interesting but when you factor in that you have to top it with something like Myabi or Infinity Wax it's a little less appealing.


----------



## R60BBA (Nov 8, 2021)

Thread revival but any update on how long Kamikaze Infinity Wax actually lasts?


----------

